# Wisconsin THD firing order



## turk (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a THD wisconsin and was wondering if anyone knows if these engines
have the pistons traveling up and down together and if the spark plugs
fire on both cylinders when the pistons reach TDC. Some say they do, and
some say they don't. I'm trying to decide if a Mega Fire solid state module
part# 440-065 could be used to replace the points and condenser. Any
body have an understanding how these engines fire. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bolens850 (Oct 30, 2013)

All i know is i have a wisconsin s12 d hawgger im ma bolens 1250 large frame


----------

